# Takin' my Sunday morning meds



## T D (Apr 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice collection of Georgia medicines Tom, I like the color on the 3rd from the left.


----------



## T D (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks Steve, that is probably the most common of these pictured.  The swirls in it are pretty to.  All of these towns are "local" to me- about an hour or less away.


----------



## madman (Apr 7, 2013)

great pharms ive been working on my knoxvilles as well


----------



## sandchip (Apr 7, 2013)

Dis Georgia boy be likin'!


----------



## mctaggart67 (Apr 8, 2013)

Nicely done, sir! Also, love the word play in your thread title.


----------

